# protéger des données sur disque dur externe ?



## eb52 (4 Février 2009)

Allez, je réecris mon post, puisqu'il a été carrément supprimé au lieu d'être déplacé apparemment... faut que je présente mes excuses c'est ça ? En espérant que je sois dans le bon forum... mmm... disque dur externe, c'est un périphérique... ?! moui, c'est bon je vais pas me faire virer... et rechercher mon post pendant au moins 2 h...

Bref, j'ai stocké des photos sur mon disque dur externe et j'aimerais les verouiller pour éviter un mauvaise manip, mais je ne peux pas cocher la case "Verrouiller" ca veut pas ...

Merci pour les tuyaux


----------



## PO_ (4 Février 2009)

Le meilleur moyen d'éviter une connerie, si les photos sont précieuses, c'est encore de les sauvegarder sur un support qui ne s'efface pas, genre, CD/DVD. 

Il ne faut JAMAIS faire confiance à une mécanique, qui peut claquer d'un moment à l'autre, ou dans 10 ans. Dans le doute, on prend ses précautions.

Vu le prix des disques durs aujourd'hui, on n'a plus d'excuses de ne pas faire de sauvegarde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

eb52 a dit:


> Allez, je réecris mon post, puisqu'il a été carrément supprimé au lieu d'être déplacé apparemment... faut que je présente mes excuses c'est ça ? En espérant que je sois dans le bon forum... mmm... disque dur externe, c'est un périphérique... ?! moui, c'est bon je vais pas me faire virer... et rechercher mon post pendant au moins 2 h...




Mmmm Tu pourrais préciser, là ? Je n'ai rien viré, je n'ai rien touché, et ton post, je l'ai trouvé en deux secondes &#8230; Dans le forum "Applications"  !

Je ne sais pas trop où tu l'avais mis à l'origine, mais je pense que c'est là ou je l'ai trouvé, car rien n'indique, dans le journal de modération, qu'il ait été déplacé ! Mais ce qui est sûr c'est que sa place, c'était dans Mac OS X, puisque c'est Mac OS qui t'empêche de verrouiller tes fichiers !

Bon, on va en rester là, mais avant de râler, utilise les outils du forum : la table d'orientation pour savoir où poster, et un clic sur ton pseudo, dans n'importe quel de tes posts, suivi de "Rechercher plus de messages de cet utilisateur" pour retrouver un de tes anciens messages !

Pour en finir, je garde ce topic ici, et je ferme dans "Applications" avec un lien pour ici !


Sinon, pour ton problème, tu as pensé à cocher la case "Ignorer les autorisations de ce disque" en bas de la fenêtre des informations de ton disque externe ?


----------



## eb52 (15 Février 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse Pascal77, c'est pas très grave pour le post j'ai du faire une mauvaise manip...

J'ai cliqué droit pour lire les informations de mon disque externe mais je ne peux pas accéder aux autorisations apparemment; en bas il y a cité effectivement "Propriétaire et autorisations" et juste en dessous "Lecture et écriture autorisées", mais quand je passe la souris ce n'est pas actif..

Peut-être que mon disque n'a pas cette spécifité... (c'est un Iomega 160 GB).

Je vais pencher pour la gravure sur dvd...  :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2009)

et en dessous tu as_ ignorer les autorisations




_


----------



## eb52 (15 Février 2009)

Eh non justement ! Je n'ai pas accés à "Details", en fait on ne me propose pas le choix... du moins dans cette fenêtre... peut-être ailleurs ?  :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2009)

ce n'est pas dans détails 
c'est en dessous

edit 
tiens justement 
à propos

et ce DDE
tu l'as formaté toi même?
 sur mac 
ou c'est un dDDE de PC?


----------



## eb52 (15 Février 2009)

Je ne peux pas "cliquer" sur "Lecture et écriture autorisées", en dessous je n'ai rien...     Mon disque n'est pas formaté, il est compatible Mac.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2009)

ca ne repond pas à la question que je repose autrement

QUI a formaté ce DDE et sur quelle machine, un PC , un mac , ton mac?

j'espere que ce ne fut pas utilisé " sortie de boite" branchement-utilisation  SANS reformater d'abord


----------



## eb52 (16 Février 2009)

oups... je ne l'ai pas formaté... c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2009)

rien n'est grave
mais c'est peut etre une des causes possibles ...


----------



## eb52 (16 Février 2009)

...... et je dois le formater , Si oui comment qu'on fait ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2009)

tu fais une recherche
c'est évoqué partout

 tutos sites mac de reference, fils forums   Apple support en ligne etc
ou même l'aide du mac


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)

aucunes solution pratiques

je cherche aussi, juste un code a mettre sur un disque ou un dossier

pas d'encryption, pas d'image disque, pas de cessions etc ...inenvisagables pour un disque ou dossier de 500Gb

pas de dossier invisibles non plus (faciles a trouver), macsecure non plus tellement facile a passer sans le code

en sys 9 y'a qq années c'était faisable, on dirait qu'en Unix(osx) champion des autorisations c'est devenu impossible


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2009)

sigismond a dit:


> on dirait qu'en Unix(osx) champion des autorisations c'est devenu impossible



Ben en fait, Unix, au départ, sa tasse de thé, c'était les "mini systèmes", les serveurs et les stations de travail, et dans ce cadre, le système des autorisations était tout à fait en adéquation avec un bon niveau de sécurité.

Ce qu'il n'avait pas prévu, c'était des détails comme les ordinateurs portables, l'explosion des disques durs externes, ou encore des gadgets comme le mode "Target".

Pour un portable, il y a une solution, qui met à l'abri d'une partie des tentatives d'intrusion : le mot de passe "firmware", car les portables sont plus délicats à ouvrir que les machines de bureau, et donc leurs disques durs plus délicats à sortir, mais tant que les fabricants de disques durs ne mettront pas l'équivalent de ce mot de passe dans le firmware de leurs disques, il ne reste que la solution du "dossier piégé" (et encore, même là, il suffit d'accéder au contenu du disque depuis un ordi sous un autre système que Mac OS pour le neutraliser  Mais encore faut-il le savoir).


----------



## DFA (12 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà un moment que je cherche un peu partout sur le net et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution à mon "problème".
Je me décide donc à poser ma question en espérant bien trouver quelqu'un qui sache comment faire ici ! 

Je possède un DDE Iomega de 500 Go. Je l'ai partitionné en 2 :
- Mac OS étendu (journalisé) pour les Backup de mon DD avec Time Machine
- FAT 32 pour y ranger mes photos et vidéos et qu'elles soient accessibles à partir d'un PC

J'aimerai savoir comment bloquer l'accès au dossier Photo avec un mot de passe afin que lorsque je prête mon DDE à des personnes (qui tournent sous Win ou Linux), elles n'aient accès qu'aux vidéos et puissent se servir.
Mais je veux les laisser dans une partition en FAT pour pouvoir y accéder moi-même à partir d'un PC au besoin.

J'ai trouvé pas mal du sujet qui expliquent comment verrouiller un dossier mais ça ne marche que sur le Mac d'origine avec le mot de passe Admin.
Une autre solution était de mettre le dossier Photo dans une archive verrouillée mais ce n'est pas très pratique vu que j'ai souvent besoin d'accéder à mon dossier Photo.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2010)

Honnêtement, je ne vois aucune solution à ton problème, car tout ce qui pourrait marcher sur Mac serait inopérant sous Windows, et vice versa !


----------



## Gr3gZZ (12 Mars 2010)

Suffit de chiffrer hein....


----------



## DFA (12 Mars 2010)

C'est peut-être pour ça que je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse sur le net alors !

Et si je fais une 3e partition en FAT exprès pour mes photos, il serait possible de la protéger avec un mot de passe ?

Ou bien peut-être que je peux mettre le mot de passe sur le dossier à partir de Windows ce qui permettrai de verrouiller l'accès à ce dossier par des utilisateurs Windows (et Linux ?). Puisque je suis la seule à avoir un Mac parmi les personnes à qui je suis susceptible de prêter mon DD donc je n'ai pas besoin que l'accès soit restreint à partir d'un Mac...

Edit : 





Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Suffit de chiffrer hein....


C'est à dire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Suffit de chiffrer hein....



Ben non, parce que là on en revient à :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> tout ce qui pourrait marcher sur Mac serait inopérant sous Windows, et vice versa !



Sauf que là, ça serait bien protégé dans les deux cas  Mais lui ne pourrait déchiffrer que sur une seule des deux plates formes !


----------



## Gr3gZZ (12 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> s  Mais lui ne pourrait déchiffrer que sur une seule des deux plates formes !



Pour un débutant oui, je t'assure qu'il éxiste des solution...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2010)

Ben si tu en connais, ça serait bien de lui en indiquer, parce que c'est l'objet de sa demande (sachant que ce sont des photos qu'il s'agit de protéger).


----------



## DFA (12 Mars 2010)

Oui, est-ce que tu pourrais développer les solutions que tu envisages Gr3gZZ s'il te plait.
En plus, si tu dis que c'est faisable pour un débutant, je devrai réussir à m'en sortir ! ^^



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais lui (...)


C'est "elle" !


----------



## DFA (25 Mars 2010)

Up ?


----------



## tsss (26 Mars 2010)

Difficile de tester ce que j'ai trouvé, n'ayant ni windows, ni linux sous la main.

Mais y'a une piste ici sur le cryptage multi os.

Une autre option, créer un .dmg avec un mot de passe. Pour pouvoir le lire sous windows tu peux utiliser _HFSexplorer_ qui semble léger (mais je ne sais pas si il permettra d'ouvrir un dmg avec mot de passe).


----------



## DFA (27 Mars 2010)

Merci Tssss !
J'ai jeté un oeil sur le forum de linuxiens mais leurs méthodes sont un peu extrêmes et/ou compliquées.
Par contre, j'aime bien ton idée du .dmg verrouillé. Il faudra que je teste avec HFSexplorer quand j'aurai un PC sous la main mais je pense que ça devrait marcher...


----------

